# Great find at the flea market!!



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Saturday I stopped at a flea market close to Tahlequah, Ok and not too many setups. I always look at the books because I like Okla. history books, outlaws, peace officers, Indian books, etc, While looking through some old books, I could not believe it, but there was a book Legend of Ben Lilly by J. Frank Dobie. Not only was the book in good condition, it was a signed copy by the author to someone who grew good hot peppers and who in turn gave the copy to a doctor in Houston, Tex. If you are a lion, bear hunter or wolf or about anything you probally know who Ben Lilly was. He was even a guide for Teddy R.


----------



## dranger1108 (Aug 7, 2010)

neat find!


----------



## Scavenger (Jan 1, 2011)

Didn't Ben Lilly use dogs to hunt with? I remember seeing a book about him on mountain lion hunting and he had dogs around him. I love all those kinds of books too about my area.


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes Ben Lilly was a houndsman,he ran mostly blueticks.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Homesteadwi5 said:


> he ran mostly blueticks.


Oh my, sounds like a purty cool dude if you ask me!


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Wonder if his blueticks' bloodlines are still out there?


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

braggscowboy, was this the flea market down around Woodall just s.w. of tahlequah heading toward Muskogee? If so, I haven't been to that one in years. Use to stop by there every friday afternoon on my way home from college. Use to be a huge setup there. Is it still like that?


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a reprint of the Life of Ben Lilly , he was some kind of a man as well. Great hunting stories in the book


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Oldcountryboy, this is the one and the same. It is still in business. Different person has bought it. Charlie owned it and sold it to Charlie. This Charlie has cleaned it up and it is really nice. Not much if anything on Friday. Several on Sat. and there has been a lot of setups on Sun. Have bought a lot of good things there over the years. 
There is an antique mall across the Highway from the flea market and my wife has a booth in there and has had for several years.
You know I graduated fron Northeastern in 77, were you there then? We may of had classes together. 
You go to 412 don't you? Maybe sometime we will meet there. Have not been there in a while. 
I go to Tulsa Flea at the traffic circle on Admiral (outside setups) pretty often. Think I will go in the morning. Let me know!


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

TedH71 said:


> Wonder if his blueticks' bloodlines are still out there?


To an extent,some of the dogs he used later were from the Lee Brothers in New Mexico and Arizona,it's tough but some of the lee blood can be found in the southwest yet i hear.


----------

